# BBC News Testing Chinese Military



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Interesting probe into the South China sea by the British news BBC.
Watch video below:


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Interesting probe into the South China sea by the British news BBC.
> Watch video below:
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/LVeKbEgn50o


thanks for sharing this video...
ive always respected - BBC NEWS .


----------



## soulman1949 (Aug 5, 2013)

Scary bully-boy tactics and we can't do anything! :-(


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Chinese can shoot down the aircraft and claim it was a military aircraft that they warned, very clever people.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I believe that the Philippines should sell an island or two to the US. Then we could proceed to re-invent Subic Bay all over again with out the possibility of being evicted when / if sentiment changes.

H*ll, we bought Alaska so what could a small island or six cost?

https://www.google.com/maps/@7.8849632,117.0147725,10.25z


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I believe that the Philippines should sell an island or two to the US. Then we could proceed to re-invent Subic Bay all over again with out the possibility of being evicted when / if sentiment changes.
> 
> H*ll, we bought Alaska so what could a small island or six cost?
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@7.8849632,117.0147725,10.25z


Well you bought the Philippines from the Spanish. So what went wrong.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Unfortunately it may be as the BBC Reporter stated in this video report*..."it may already be too late!"*

Typically in international incidents such as this, time is of great importance and the Chinese have been doing these *Atoll Reclamation Projects* for a little more than two years and nothing has been done to formally stop the Chinese yet...so why should they stop? No one is willing to stand up to them at this point and that my friends is really scary considering the proximity of those atolls to the Philippines.

Think about it, three separate and fully functional military airfields within a 10 minute window of the Philippine Islands, Vietnam, Cambodia, Thailand, Malaysia and parts of Indonesia!

By the time something is done or someone tries to do something, the Chinese can say they have had full control of the area for "x" number of years and nothing was done then, so why does the international community wait for so long to try and stop this issue from progressing now?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> Unfortunately it may be as the BBC Reporter stated in this video report*..."it may already be too late!"*
> 
> Typically in international incidents such as this, time is of great importance and the Chinese have been doing these *Atoll Reclamation Projects* for a little more than two years and nothing has been done to formally stop the Chinese yet...so why should they stop? No one is willing to stand up to them at this point and that my friends is really scary considering the proximity of those atolls to the Philippines.
> 
> ...


As is said, 'possession is nine tenths of the law'


----------

